# Magnesium Oxide Dosage PLEAS HELP !!!



## * TEAM SAM * (17 May 2012)

Im so sorry i have read a few Threads in regards to this but I do not have scales...

I have purchased http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/900g-Magn...r_Equipment&hash=item1e67297e1f#ht_3827wt_949

It looks kind of scary and really worried about feeding wrong amount.

it suggests I..... feed typically 500kg horse would need:

15.5 grams of magnesium oxide 

MY HORSE IS 500KG I ONLY HAVE THE ML SPOONS OUT OF OTHER SUPPLEMENTS I HAVE USED WHAT ML SPOON SHOULD I USE AND HOW MANY OF THOSE SPOONS??? FOR 15.5G OF MgO????


----------



## Archiepoo (17 May 2012)

1 x 15ml measuring scoop = 10gms of powder 
1x 25 ml scoop= 15gms


----------



## * TEAM SAM * (17 May 2012)

Wow thank you just the reply i needed perfect


----------



## Archiepoo (17 May 2012)

no probs the only reason i know is because ive just put my crazy cob on it but i got the purer stronger form of magnesium from pro earth on ebay called mag-ox heavy


----------



## Lotty (18 May 2012)

I feed the magnesium oxide (heavy). My mare is just under 500kg and I feed a heaped desert spoon


----------



## * TEAM SAM * (18 May 2012)

What does the (heavy) mean sorry if i am been dumb is it a different type of Mg0 ???


----------



## * TEAM SAM * (18 May 2012)

archiepoo said:



			no probs the only reason i know is because ive just put my crazy cob on it but i got the purer stronger form of magnesium from pro earth on ebay called mag-ox heavy 

Click to expand...


Sounds like i should have ordered this one ! Doh !!


----------



## * TEAM SAM * (18 May 2012)

* TEAM SAM * said:



			Sounds like i should have ordered this one ! Doh !!
		
Click to expand...


Do you have link for pro earth one i cant seem to find it  thanks 

x


----------



## Lotty (18 May 2012)

Magnesium Oxide (heavy) is 99.2 percent pure. The magnesium oxide is 85 percent. I order mine from here http://www.naturalhorsesupplies.co.uk/p/category/0802204936-Magnesium+Supplements


----------



## Ardkilly (9 January 2013)

i have the same MagO , and was wondering the same thing with regards to how much 
so thank you for asking the question

 Due to start feeding it tonight .. fingers crossed it will help calm my ex racer


----------



## Pinkvboots (10 January 2013)

I also feed this and I heard that they should only be on it for six months is that right?


----------



## Clugy1 (13 January 2014)

Hi 
I am about to give this ago just about everything else has been unsuccessful, I have got the 98% type. 
 My horse is 15.2 and I am guessing around the 500 size how accurate does the weight need to be? 
Have tried v calm no effect , would be interested to know if others have found any good 

Thanks


----------

